
Ask HN: Interviewing potential cofounders - tigerman92
I plan on interviewing potential cofounders by working with them on a few projects&#x2F;tasks and seeing how we gel. Any advice on specific questions I should ask&#x2F;things to watch out for?<p>Also, if things don&#x27;t work out between us, how do I make sure that they don&#x27;t walk out with company code or docs (shared with them during said projects&#x2F;tasks) on their laptop? Do people usually make them sign a contract saying they won&#x27;t do so? I&#x27;d appreciate any suggestions!
======
jaxn
Sounds like you aren't looking for a co-founder as much as you are looking for
an employee. Guessing you don't have money to pay them though.

If it is exploratory, you should write code that you both own. Build something
that isn't the core business, or even a part of the business.

